# How many forums to you belong to&how many are you active



## DaveDragon (Nov 29, 2007)

I've joined 9 but am only active in 3.


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm fairly active in 5 or so.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 29, 2007)

only 2 and im only active here i think we can guess where i am also a member and why im inactive at that site


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 29, 2007)

COWHER said:


> only 2 and im only active here i think we can guess where i am also a member and why im inactive at that site


I think most of us are in the same boat.


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > only 2 and im only active here i think we can guess where i am also a member and why im inactive at that site
> ...



Agreed....


----------



## playlboi (Nov 29, 2007)

i belong to one and remain active in one forum. you guessed it, tegutalk!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 29, 2007)

I join forums, get bored, lose interest and drop out. Right now I'm only active here, for now....


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 30, 2007)

I am a member or staff on a bunch of them, but most active on two or three.


----------



## olympus (Nov 30, 2007)

Only here.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 30, 2007)

too many too list that I am a member on, though some have banned me and others are just boring or are simply too retarded to take part in on a regular basis, since this site has opened this is the one I am most active on.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 30, 2007)

AB^ said:


> too many too list that I am a member on, though some have banned me and others are just boring or are simply too retarded to take part in on a regular basis, since this site has opened this is the one I am most active on.


I fully agree. Many forums have too many newbies posting the same questions over and over. I got tired of ReptiZone real quick.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, once we start getting repetitive questions that have been answered numerous times hopefully we can get sticky's covering that topic (since people often forget to use the search option and start posting away)


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Nov 30, 2007)

COWHER said:


> only 2 and im only active here i think we can guess where i am also a member and why im inactive at that site



Bingo.


----------



## Mike (Nov 30, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> I got tired of ReptiZone real quick.



Oh god....I know what you mean. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nat (Nov 30, 2007)

I am a member of a turtle forum, a blue tongue skink forum, a canadian reptiles forum, a body modification forum / community, a knitting forum and of course... here! I am only really active here with reptiles as I feel I have learned as much as I need to from the others atm and I have very little time to spare (though occasionally I veg out in an all night catch up on forums all night!)


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 30, 2007)

I am here,
Reptile Rooms
Bird forum that i own
does myspace count?
and i own another forum


----------



## dorton (Dec 1, 2007)

I am a member on probably 10 or so, not all reptile related.
As far as active, probably only 5.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 26, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 26, 2008)

about three or four, active on two.....but this is the forum I like to mostly visit and post questions.

I think it is more of a loyalty to Bobby, since I purchased Ash from him and Bobby has been a pleasure to deal with and to hold a conversation with.

I try to be loyal to those that deserve it, and Bobby has shown he deserves it.


----------



## Beazer (Aug 26, 2008)

I am a member of 6 forums, but only post on 3 of them. 2 of them I am most active on and this is one of them. The other forums I lost interest in because they had the more exotic collectors that would put down a lot of the new people who wanted to learn but didnt have rare animals. Id rather people learn then be put down and discouraged. Every animal is cool in it's own way. 


-Jon DeLong


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 27, 2008)

Tegutalk.com, active
Thetegu.com, active
Kingsnake.com waterdragon forum, Semi-active
Librarium-online Semi Active


----------

